# Detailer's Domain: 08 Audi A6 - Detail for Sale



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Customer wanted a thorough job with intent to trade the car in for a new Audi A8.


























Click here for the complete write up


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a great job mate.


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Great transformation! :thumb: 
Which Menz Powerfinish did you use in combination with what kind of pad for the 1-stage enhancement?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job! :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

we used the power finish spec out for the US market probably 3.02..
thanks guys!


----------

